# Rhesus Negative and past abortion



## Helena123

My results come back that I am RH-  It wasn't a required test, well not at my stage, but I just thought I'd find out.

What I am concerned about is this:-

In 2006 I had a medical abortion (tablets taken rather than surgery) at 8 weeks.  

I have since read that I should have been given an injection as standard procedure following the abortion (anti D) because I am Rhesus Negative.  The clinic would not have know my status because as far as I am aware - my blood group has never been determined until now.  

It would appear that no matter what the outcome i.e. birth, miscarriage or abortion Rhesus Negatives should always be given a shot of anti D afterwards.  I did not receive this.  Do I need to demand this before I start trying to conceive?

Would be grateful to hear from anyone who has been/ is in a similar situation.

I've got an appointment in a couple of weeks time with my clinic and will bring it up then, but I just don't want to be fobbed off with them telling me that it is okay to have the standard shots in the 2nd and 3rd trimesters.

I've also contacted Marie Stopes to find out what they have to say about this and I'll post their response when it arrives. 


Helena


----------



## slippy786

Hi Helena.

It just so happens that i am a haematology and blood transfusion specialist at the Leicester hospital. The reason that anti D is usually given to rhesus negative women is becasue if the child is rhesus positive then during the traumatic process of giving birth or any other event that may cause the child and mothers circulation to mix the mother may recognise the rhesus positive as foreign and start producing antibody to destroy the rhesus positive red cells. Now this is not usually a problem during the first birth as the response is usually delayed but subsequesnt pregnanacies may be a problem if not treated as the anitbody is already there from previous it can cross the placenta and start destroying the baby blood cells.
Having said that its not always the same response and some people do not stimulate the antibody and certainly in your case i'm not sure how abortion affects the haemorage process and besides if the child was rhesus negative as well then there are no issues as that wouldn't stimulate the antibody as both mother and child same group.
Best thing to do is get your antibody status checked and see if you have any circulating anti D antibodies. This test is usually done in blood bank at hospitals. and make sure early on in pregnancy you start receiving anti D injections this time round.

Hope that helps


----------



## Helena123

Hi slippy,

Thanks for that.

I spoke to Marie Stopes and they said they give out the anti D as a standard to anyone who is RH- before they give you the tablets.

To be on the safe side and because I didn't want to return to them to get my records I have since had the test to see if I have the antibodies.  Should find out the results in the next few days.

Thank you for responding to my post  


Helena


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I lost my baby as I had  missed miscarriage at 9 weeks and I am A negative and I had Anti D injection as this is the NICE guideline that a termination or miscarriage under 12 weeks if the mother is neg should receive anti D. You could double check with Marie Stopes as they should have documented in your notes and have a batch number for your anti D, but if it is more than a few years ago they may no longer have your records.


----------



## Helena123

Got results back today and all okay - negative for antibodies.

Marie Stopes do keep records but they are off site and I would have had to go back inside to provide ID documemts.  To be honest I'm glad I went for the test rather than back to MS. 

Thanks for help.


----------



## Tinkerbell277

Hi Helena

Read your post with interest, I am A- and had termination in 1990 but don't believe I had anti-D.  I have had 3 failed IVF's after having good embryos transferred and believe I have implantation issues so think I need to check for anti-bodies.  Is this a blood test that my GP can do or does it need to be my fertility consultant?

Good luck with your treatment

Tinkerbell x


----------

